

Chile’s Calbuco Eruption: Potential Weather Impacts - kmundnic
http://blog.wsi.com/blog/uncategorized/chiles-calbuco-eruption-potential-weather-impacts/

======
bjwbell
The article mentions Volcanic Winter. The most famous one is the year without
summer,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer),
due to the Mt Tambora eruption in the dutch east indies.

------
andrelaszlo
"The Calbuco Volcano in Chile has erupted, spewing millions of dust and
volcanic ash particles into the atmosphere and lower stratosphere."

Slight understatement, maybe? Probably thousands of tonnes, if not millions.
The Eyjafjallajökull eruption released about 100 million cubic metres of
airborne material[0]

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_eruptions_of_Eyjafjallaj%C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_eruptions_of_Eyjafjallaj%C3%B6kull#Volume_of_erupted_material_and_magma_discharge)

------
brooklyndavs
Are the weather and short lived climate impacts of major eruptions limited to
that hemisphere? I would think that an eruption in Chile wouldn't have an
impact on northern hemisphere climate. While there was global cooling after
Pinatubo I assume the cooling was mostly limited to the northern hemisphere?

